# Ein paar generelle Fragen zu Gentoo & Evtl InstallationsTips

## CrackerJack

Hallo!

Vorweg: Ich kann im deutschen Support Forum keinen Thread erstellen, daher hier, könnte aber wegen mir dahin verschoben werden. Antworten geht scheinbar und erstellen in allen anderen Foren auch, in denen ich es getestet habe. Nur bei dem speziellen Forum bringt mich ein Klick auf "Neues Thema" immer zur Startseite des Forums, auch eine manuelle Eingabe von https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=newtopic&f=28 leitet mich auf die Foren Startseite weiter.

Jetzt aber zum Thema:

Ich komme von der FreeBSD Fraktion zu Gentoo bzw. hatte vor, Gentoo mal zu installieren. Eig finde ich FreeBSD perfekt, ich überlege nur zu Wechseln, da Linux einfach durchweg besser unterstützt wird (Ist ja klar, mehr Nutzer/Programmierer). Was mich im Moment noch etwas stört, ist die Konfiguration bei der Installation von neuen Paketen (mit Live DVD getestet). Ich finde die Sache mit den USE Flags zwar ziemlich flexibel aber doch etwas unpraktisch. War das nicht früher mal wie bei FreeBSD mit einer "grafischen" Konfiguration via ncurses Menü beim emergen oder bilde ich mir das nur ein (hatte vor Ewigkeiten schon mal Gentoo drauf)? So muss ich erst immer nachgucken, welche USE Flags denn unterstützt werden und dann noch die Beudeutungen nachschauen...

Gibt es also ne Möglichkeit wieder auf ne ncurses Konfiguration umzustellen beim Installieren neuer Software?

Generell - Falls jmd den Vergleich hat: Wie "ähnlich" sind FreeBSD und Gentoo eurer Meinung nach, oder gibt es eine Distri, die näher dran ist? (Bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen was nun wie und warum besser ist, dass führt doch meist zu nichts...)

Installation:

Ich hätte Gentoo schon installiert, stoße aber auf ein paar kleinere Probleme. Hardware ist ein Macbook late 2008 Unibody (Alu). Das intere CD Laufwerk ist leider hinüber und das "tolle" EFI verhindert ein booten von externen Medien wie USB Sticks o.Ä. es sei denn, MacOSX ist darauf.

Als Ergebnis soll ein single boot System stehen, also nur Linux auf der Internen Platte, OSX hab ich für Notfälle auf ner externen.

Als Tip von mir wenn das hier jmd googled oder so: Die installation ohne CD von Linux/Win auf einem Macbook (-/Air/Pro) geht nur von der internen Platte aus. (Zumindest habe ich trotz unzähliger Anleitungen für USB Sticks keine funktionierende Methode gefunden.) So klappt das booten der Live CD/DVD: http://cweiske.de/tagebuch/ubuntu-on-macbook-air.htm Die Installation an sich geht/ging auch, nur das booten danach gestaltete sich als problematisch. Ich brauche doch trotz rEFIt noch grub, oder? Die Installation ging zwar, aber das booten ging nicht, ich hab mir bei einem Versuch sogar scheinbar den Bootsektor der HDD abgeschossen und dann wollte der Mac gar nichts mehr machen bis zum Ausbau der Platte... Wie ich generell die grub.conf schreibe, weiß ich. Oder besser Grub2 verwenden? Die Festplatte mit MBR oder GUID Partitionstabelle partitionieren oder ist das egal? Kann man Grub auch in eine Partition installieren oder muss ich eine komplette HD angeben? 

Folgendes Schema hatte ich ursprünglich versucht, aber damit hab ich es nicht hinbekommen:

```

rEFIt       HFS+

LiveCD

/boot       ext2

/           ext3

/home       ext3

swap

```

Also wie am besten machen? Wieviel sollte ich eurer Meinung nach ca für / einplanen, 150GB insgesamt verfügbar. (Vorher hatte ich alles auf einer Partition) Kein KDE/Gnome, ich mag ein schlankes System verm. wieder mit Xmonad, daher auch Linux und kein MacOSX... Trotzdem mag ich natürlich genug Puffer auf / haben, aber eben nicht unnötig viel  :Wink:  Was meint ihr?

Wird die Live CD komplett in den Ram Geladen bzw geht das irgendwie? Hab 4 GB, also für Die DVD zu wenig aber für die Min CD reichts. Dann könnte ich die LiveCD partition auf der Platte löschen...

Ich bedanke mich bei allen, die es bis hierher geschafft haben und entschuldige mich für die Länge des Textes.

----------

## mv

Zum Setzen globaler USE-Flags bietet app-portage/ufed ein ncurses-Interface.

Die Anzahl der lokalen USE-Flags (die man sinnvollerweise nicht in der make.conf setzt, obwohl es geht) hat aber enorm zugenommen.

EFI geht m.W. nur mit grub2.

----------

## CrackerJack

Hm - Danke erst mal. Das geht also nur noch über USE Flags? Oder war das schon immer so und ich bilde mir nur ein, dass es mal anders war? Wenn ich z.B. mplayer installiere dachte ich, dass es mal ne Ncurses Oberfläche gab, bei der man dann bei der Installation z.B. oss auswählen konnte, und das wurde dann als Abhängigkeit dadurch mitinstalliert. (Nur ein Beispiel...)

----------

## misterjack

 *CrackerJack wrote:*   

> war das schon immer so

 

jipp

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gab oder gibt so Anwendungen, mit denen man den emerge Vorgang irgendwie so machen konnte. Aber das fand ich irgendwie nicht so prall, hatte mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.

Am Anfang wirst du von den use-Flags erst mal erschlagen, weil beim Neubau eines Systems erst mal hunderte Pakete übersetzt werden müssen. Fang erst mal mit der Standardeinstellung an. Da gibt es ja die passenden Profile für verschiedene Systeme. Ein Feintuning machst du dann am Besten bei den Updates, weil dann meistens immer nur ein paar Pakete dazukommen und nicht gleich hundert. Ansonsten einmal ufed nehmen, was sehr gut ist, um die Flags sowohl zu verwalten als auch kurz erläutert zu bekommen und mal durchblättern, dann siehst du, was du systemweit brauchst und noch nicht drin ist.

Ansonsten, wenn man seine Flags erst mal hat, dann muss man da nicht mehr viel ändern, außer du änderst etwas an der Hardware oder willst ein Feature ändern. Aber die make.conf ist schon ein gewisser Schatz. Man hat doch viel Zeit in sie investiert, man sollte aufpassen, dass sie einem nicht abhanden kommt.

Eine grafische Oberfläche für emerge ist z.B. porthole. Aber das nutzt nicht ncurses, sondern gtk. Etwas mit ncurses kenne ich nur zur Konfiguration des Kernels.

----------

## CrackerJack

Danke für die Antworten, kA wie ich darauf kam, dachte echt das wäre mal genau wie bei FreeBSD gewesen. Grafische Paketverwaltung brauche/will ich nicht, danke trotzdem für den Tip.

Wenn sich jetzt noch jmd mit nem mac finden würde, der mit dem Partitionierungs- und Bootchaos bei EFI zurechtkommt wäre ich (fast) glücklich   :Wink:  .

----------

## mv

Mangels eigener Erfahrung kann ich bzgl. EFI nur auf Gentoos Grub2 Wiki verweisen.

----------

## avx

Aktueller Kernel >=3.3, EFI-Stub einkompilieren, vmlinuz-xyz nach vmlinuz-xyz.efi umbennen und rEFInd (rEFIt-Fork) nutzen, dann braucht's keinen GRUB(2) mehr.

Einfach mal hier im Forum suchen, da gibt's ein paar (englische) Threads zum Thema rEFInd und der Dev davon liest auch (gelegentlich) mit.

----------

